# Best placement of bait hive?



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

cherrypoint said:


> Thanks so much for any advice!


I'm out of advice, but I'm loaded with opinions. You'll get a lot of responses here as many of us on beesource trap swarms. In my opinion, a medium super is too small, and too horizontal. If you stacked two supers, that might be better. You can place the "trap" right where you want to keep the bees as moving bees anywhere on the same property will cause problems, otherwise, I like to place my traps on the edge of a clearing, back into the brush or cover. No, you do not need to hang it from a tree, even 3-4 feet on a platform. I have had swarms move into dead outs sitting in full sun next to three live hives on a 12" hive stand.

Most of what I've observed is this: There are no absolutes, but you try and make your trap most appealing. You can bait it with pheromones or old comb. Old equipment smells best to the bees, but it's kind of like fishing. Put out your "bait" and see what you can hook. Some years the swarms are plentiful; other years not. Some days the fish are biting, and the next day they aren't even when you use the same bait.

Grant
Jackson, MO Swarm Trapping https://www.createspace.com/4542110


----------

